# Bulkocuber's progression | angry face



## bulkocuber (Dec 26, 2021)

This is my progression thread, as you might have noticed from the title.
Right now I average 20 seconds ( maybe I am sub-20) with CFOP, full PLL. That's not bad considering I started 3 months ago. My PBs are : 12.02 single; 16.45 ao5; 18.20 ao12.
I hope to be sub 10 one day.

But 3x3 is not the only event I can practise: I got MGC elite 2x2 and MGC 4x4 for Christmas! I can't find the words to describe how much I like them.
After one day of doing 2x2, I learned the Ortega method and I average 7.5 seconds, these are my PBs: 2.86 single; 4.9 ao5.
And for 4x4 I know reduction, but I'll switch to Yau soon, I average 2:15 minutes, my PB is 1:44.

To continue speaking of events I practised just for one day, there's OH and 3BLD. I stopped doing OH after the first day because it wasn't so much satisfying to me; I may enjoy it more when I'll be good at look ahead. Anyway, my average was around 1 minute and 20 seconds, PB was 57.69.

I've never done a successful 3BLD attempt, but I want to get one during the course of these two weeks.

I want to update this thread weekly, since I may not find the time to practice every single day because of athletics and school.

My goals for this week:
- do some deliberate practice for 3x3 (slow solves for f2l and drill some PLLs) and check if I am sub-20
- be sub 2 minutes in 4x4
- do a successful 3BLD solve


If you read all the things I wrote, thank you very much.

Fun fact: one day bulkocuber will be faster than you

... At 1x1


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 26, 2021)

gl


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 27, 2021)

Since I'm on vacation, I can update you almost every day.
What I have done today:
-3x3 Ao75: 20.40; a very inconsistent average, could have been a lot better without me being angry
- 2x2 ao100: 7.01
- learned Yau for 4x4 and 30 solves to get used to it.

I'm having some problems with turning accuracy on 3x3, so I'll focus on that. Any tips for turning more accurately?

EDIT: 2x2 PB single! 1.74 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U' F R' U'
6 moves... very high TPS solve...


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 28, 2021)

Finally a sub-20 ao100! 19.86
Still an inconsistent session, mainly because of some PLL I should work on, like E perm, Gc perm and sometimes F perm. Surprisingly, I do really well on V perm and the other G perms.


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 28, 2021)

So, I did a great 4x4 session, almost sub-2 minutes. 
And I'm still improving quickly on 2x2: today I lowered my average from 7 to 6.5 seconds, with a nice 5.71 ao25. 

Tomorrow I'm going to do some BLD, and maybe I'll also start writing down the letter pairs. Should I write a word for audio memo (edges) and a word for visual memorisation (corners) for every letter pair or should I do just one word?


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 30, 2021)

Today's 3x3 session started badly but then I got a 19.65 Ao100 and 19.99 ao200.
Then I practiced solving just the corners: at first I got 5 DNFs, then 5 good solves in a row. Tomorrow I'll do edges.


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeeess finally!!!
First 3BLD successful solve!
Time: 11:35.06
Scramble: R2 U2 B' F' U2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U' L B' R U' F D F L B' Fw'

Actually I shouldn't say "finally", since it was my first attempt to solve the whole cube 

I didn't imagine how well letter pair images stay in mind, I thought I would forget corners while memorising edges with audio memo.


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 31, 2021)

4x4 PB single: 1:19.35
I am consistently sub 1:50 now. 


Happy New year!


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 2, 2022)

New ao12 PB! Sub 18


Generato Da csTimer il 2022-01-02
avg su 12: 17.87

Lista Tempi:
1. 17.62 U2 D L' B D R F' L U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D B2 L2 D B' 
2. 19.16 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D F L' D2 L2 B D U B2 F' 
3. 18.55 D B' D B' L D B' R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 L' F 
4. 16.57 D F L2 U F' D2 R' F' R2 F L2 F D2 F R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R' U 
5. 17.89 F U' L B2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 B' F' D2 R' F2 D F U' R2 U 
6. 17.56 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F' L' D2 F' D U F R2 D2 
7. 19.24 F' R L2 F' D2 B U2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L' U R B D L2 
8. (22.23) L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B D B R' D' B2 U F2 R2 F 
9. (16.29) U' L D B' U2 L F' U2 R' B' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 
10. 16.71 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 D L F U2 R' F' D' L2 D' 
11. 16.42 B2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D L2 R' B' F2 L' F2 R B D2 U' 
12. 18.98 U2 R U2 L F' U2 D F' D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2

I also got my second best time ever: 12.42


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 3, 2022)

Today's 3x3 was EPIC!!
My previous ao100 PB was 19.65, now it is 18.78 
But there's more: new PB single 10.08 
This is almost two second faster than my previous PB (12.02).
Easy cross into three free pairs, 6 moves OLL (the same OLL that I did in previous PB) and U2 AUF.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 6, 2022)

Tomorrow is my birthday, but my mom decided to give me some lube today. So I lubed my cube for the first time: I added some weight 5 on the tracks after cleaning the cube. I also have some Silk and some Lubicle speedy, but at that moment weight 5 was enough. Even though it is supposed to slow down the cube a little, it made it faster just because it's lube (in fact my rs3m was slower than a cube with pieces glued together ). Now I almost never lock up on my PLL (even Gc!!!) and I can turn incredibly fast (for my standards).
I did an ao100 and it was PB : 18.55
I didn't even try to get a PB, I just solved enjoying a fast cube.
Also PB ao5: 16.40
PB ao12: 17:59
And PB fail 


3BLD: my success rate is above 50% and I got an 8:37.85 PB single that I recorded so that I can show my friends that I am a genius lol (it was actually the only one that I recorded)


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 7, 2022)

any tips on improving on 4x4? looks like your imrpoved very quickly ( i use yao as well)


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 7, 2022)

I just practiced doing solves. I watched Jperm's tutorial and nothing else, in fact I'm not a 4x4 expert, but I think efficiency is important so try to work on that when you make centers/pair edges


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 7, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I just practiced doing solves. I watched Jperm's tutorial and nothing else, in fact I'm not a 4x4 expert, but I think efficiency is important so try to work on that when you make centers/pair edges


okay, i used j perms as well, thanks for the advice


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 7, 2022)

Today I did only 3x3 because I can't stop turning it, it's so satisfying: it's fast, so I can use better fingertricks and do some S move (it was painful without lube).
As a result, new PBs!!
16.03 ao5 (I did PB ao5 3 times in 20 minutes)
17.31 ao12
And 18.50 ao100, but I fell like I can do a sub-18 ao100 if I focus for 100 solves (I already have a 18.0 ao50. 

What I learned? Use a garbage cube for a while, then lube it and your average will drop and make you feel happy 

Today's my birthday, I am 16. I feel old compared to the average cuber


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 7, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Today I did only 3x3 because I can't stop turning it, it's so satisfying: it's fast, so I can use better fingertricks and do some S move (it was painful without lube).
> As a result, new PBs!!
> 16.03 ao5 (I did PB ao5 3 times in 20 minutes)
> 17.31 ao12
> ...


Trust me, you are very young! Happy cubing!


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 8, 2022)

Tell me if this is legal:
14.63 PB ao5
15.79 PB ao12
17.02 PB ao100

This is incredible: 2 weeks ago I was averaging mid 20s, now I average mid-low 17s. Sub-10 in less than 1 year is definitely possible.

I still use 2 look OLL, should I learn full OLL now? Or should I wait a little?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 8, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Tell me if this is legal:
> 14.63 PB ao5
> 15.79 PB ao12
> 17.02 PB ao100
> ...


I didn't learn full OLL until I was sub-16 so it's completely up to you. Once you get the motivation it's not that hard, I think I learned around 20ish some cases in just two days.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 8, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I didn't learn full OLL until I was sub-16 so it's completely up to you. Once you get the motivation it's not that hard, I think I learned around 20ish some cases in just two days.


Ok thanks.




Today:
4x4: I average a little above 1:40
3BLD: today only DNFs, but I'm getting faster

One thing I'm appreciating a lot is effortless turning: today I did 300 solves on 3x3 and I never felt tired.


----------



## Fire Cubing (Jan 9, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> This is my progression thread, as you might have noticed from the title.
> Right now I average 20 seconds ( maybe I am sub-20) with CFOP, full PLL. That's not bad considering I started 3 months ago. My PBs are : 12.02 single; 16.45 ao5; 18.20 ao12.
> I hope to be sub 10 one day.
> 
> ...


Very epic, mate
I also want to get sub 10 before June, (I started speedcubing at June of '21)


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 9, 2022)

What did I do today? Guess what? PBs here and there, everywhere!
PB ao12: 15.63
PB ao100: 16.67 ( sub-17)
[And ao25, 50, 200]

And I did some one-handed solves:
PB single: 44.87
PB ao5: 57.79
[And ao12, 25]

After some 3BLD DNFs, I got a PB single: 7:29.90


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Jan 9, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> This is my progression thread, as you might have noticed from the title.
> Right now I average 20 seconds ( maybe I am sub-20) with CFOP, full PLL. That's not bad considering I started 3 months ago. My PBs are : 12.02 single; 16.45 ao5; 18.20 ao12.
> I hope to be sub 10 one day.
> 
> ...


Right now I'm so nooby with beginner CFOP. I must learn advanced F2L, OLL, PLL and some finger tricks look ahead and more meanwhile i will learn 2x2 and 4x4. If all is perfect it may be possible... Lets see if i can do it before 2023


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 9, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> What did I do today? Guess what? PBs here and there, everywhere!
> PB ao12: 15.63
> PB ao100: 16.67 ( sub-17)
> [And ao25, 50, 200]
> ...


Congrats on all the PBs! I remember the days where I improved fast, but now I'm just stuck slowly making my way through to sub-13


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 10, 2022)

I think I am sub-17. Not so much solves today, but:
Ao5 PB: 14.34

1. (14.51) U R' L2 F L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U R' D U F2 R' U' R2
2. 14.33 B2 D B D2 R' B L' B D F2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B' D2 B R2
3. 14.42 L R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R B D' L' F' D B2 R2
4. (13.48) L' D' F D B2 R2 U' R' L2 U2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2
5. 14.27 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D L' D2 B F' U R' U2 L2 B2 




PB ao12: 15.16

1. 14.94 F R' B2 D U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B' R F' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 
2. 16.89 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F D2 F L' R' B' D' F' U 
3. 14.51 U R' L2 F L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U R' D U F2 R' U' R2 
4. 14.33 B2 D B D2 R' B L' B D F2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B' D2 B R2 
5. 14.42 L R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R B D' L' F' D B2 R2 
6. (13.48) L' D' F D B2 R2 U' R' L2 U2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 
7. 14.27 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D L' D2 B F' U R' U2 L2 B2 
8. 18.42 D L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B D' L' F' L U' L2 B' L2 D2 
9. (22.15) R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 R F2 R' F D R' B U2 B2 F2 
10. 13.64 D2 F2 R D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 F U L' U2 L' F U L2 F' R2 
11. 14.06 U F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 D L' R' F D2 R2 D2 U2 
12. 16.12 B R' D' R U' F D R' U L' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F'


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm practicing one handed recently (started yesterday) and got some PBs I'm too lazy to share. OH is very relaxing (because I'm slow), unless I get a PLL like V perm that I don't remember because of muscle memory. 
I really need to learn some alternative PLLs/fingertricks, I still do MU algs with M2 = R2 r2 . 

I decided to learn full OLL. I already know the T shapes, oriented edges, one P shape, one dot case.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 10, 2022)

i think if you want to learn full oll you might as well do it, i average mid 19s and i'm learning it.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 11, 2022)

PB ao5: sub-14 yay
Ao5: 13.99 

1. 14.52 F B2 L2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 R U R D2 B U' B2 D F 
2. 14.41 L U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R B' U B' F2 U' B' F' D' 
3. (12.47) U R2 B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B D R' F' L2 F' 
4. (14.95) L2 F R U R2 F2 U2 R' U D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 D2 
5. 13.03 U' R2 D B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U L R' F L R' U' F'



And ao12 PB : sub-15, 14.74

1. 13.56 D' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F D L B R2 B' R2 D 
2. 15.87 D F R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R B U' R' D B2 U2 F2 
3. 14.23 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' R B' U' F2 D B' 
4. 14.52 F B2 L2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 R U R D2 B U' B2 D F 
5. 14.41 L U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R B' U B' F2 U' B' F' D' 
6. (12.47) U R2 B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B D R' F' L2 F' 
7. 14.95 L2 F R U R2 F2 U2 R' U D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 D2 
8. 13.03 U' R2 D B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U L R' F L R' U' F' 
9. 15.87 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 U L' U F2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' R 
10. 16.43 R' F' D2 L F2 R D2 B2 L U2 F2 R B2 U' R' D2 U2 F L2 F 
11. (20.11) D' R D2 B R' L U F' U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 F D2 F' R 
12. 14.56 U' L' F' L F R' U2 D L' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' L2


And these were the first solves of the session, with cold hands.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 13, 2022)

At the moment my right pinkie and ring finger are KO (kinda like Brian sun, but right hand). I almost never use them, but I feel pain when I cube . That's an opportunity to get better at OH.

In the last few days I drilled some PLLs, to see which one I can sub-1.
Aa perm: 0.898, 10.02 TPS
Ab perm: 0.965, 9.32 TPS
E perm: 1.130, 14.15 TPS
F perm: 1.378, 13.06 TPS
Ga perm: 1.228, 12.21 TPS
H perm: 0.838, 8.35 TPS
Ja perm: 0.933, 10.71 TPS
Jb perm: 0.873, 14.89 TPS
T perm: 0.956, 14.64 TPS
Ua perm (MU): 0.782, 8.95 TPS
Ua perm (RUS): 0.661, 10.59 TPS 

(These are my best times, not averages)
The ultimate goal is sub-1 all PLLs.


----------



## BotheCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I'm having some problems with turning accuracy on 3x3, so I'll focus on that. Any tips for turning more accurately?


Hardware


----------



## BotheCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> At the moment my right pinkie and ring finger are KO (kinda like Brian sun, but right hand). I almost never use them, but I feel pain when I cube . That's an opportunity to get better at OH.
> 
> In the last few days I drilled some PLLs, to see which one I can sub-1.
> Aa perm: 0.922 9.x TPS
> ...


It will not be bad for the cube


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 16, 2022)

BotheCuber said:


> Hardware


Anyway now I turn accurately.



BotheCuber said:


> It will not be bad for the cube


Trying to be as fast as possible, I corner cut a lot, and sometimes I get big catches, that don't feel so good for the cube.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 16, 2022)

My fingers are recovering, and I did some solves (nothing special). 
I'm slowly learning full OLL, slowly because I always forget to do it.

Oh, and I don't like OH anymore


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 16, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> My fingers are recovering, and I did some solves (nothing special).
> I'm slowly learning full OLL, slowly because I always forget to do it.
> 
> Oh, and I don't like OH anymore


What even happend to your fingers? Also I hope you get well soon.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 16, 2022)

Milominxx said:


> What even happend to your fingers? Also I hope you get well soon.


My right pinkie and ring finger were a lot swollen, but now I don't feel pain, they're almost recovered


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 16, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> My right pinkie and ring finger were a lot swollen, but now I don't feel pain, they're almost recovered


Oh ok, that's good


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 16, 2022)

New PB ao100: 16.49
Hopefully next week sub-16 

EDIT: 16.38


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 16, 2022)

I just got this solve : 10.46 (PB3), 57 moves, that might be my highest TPS solve.
(There's z2 before ther scramble because I didn't put white at the top before scrambling)

z2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 B L2 D B L' D' U' L D2 B' L R'


F' R' F U' F' L F D // Xcross
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U L' U' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL


57STM / 10.46sec =5.45TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...U-_R_U_R-_U_R_U2______//_PLL&crosscolor=white )


EDIT: this was part of my PB mo3: 13.21
Time list: 10.46, 13.53, 15.65


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 17, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Hopefully next week *today* sub-16


PB ao100, sub-16: 15.92
In the next days I'll focus on learning full OLL, and recalling the algs in solves, even though that means I'll have a big pause for recognition.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 18, 2022)

This was my face after getting a 12, then a 12, (and a 16), then a 11 and another 12!
The result: 12.69 PB ao5


Spoiler: 12.69 ao5



1. 12.26 B2 U2 L2 B L2 B F L2 F' R2 L' D L' B2 U B F' L D' 
2. 12.99 R' F L' B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B D' R2 B' D' F U' 
3. (16.48) F2 U2 D2 F' U' F2 L D' F B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
4. (11.72) B D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F' U' L R' U F L2 D U' R' 
5. 12.83 U2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R D' U F' L B2 D R F' L



A very good ao5 can also give a very good ao12, right? Right


Spoiler: 14.16 PB ao12



1. (11.49) L F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L B' L R U R' F L2 B2 L U' 
2. 14.92 U' D2 F' U2 F D' F' R D B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D2 F' 
3. 12.72 U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B F2 R2 L D2 R' U B2 U2 R2 U' F' 
4. 18.94 R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F L2 D2 R' B L' F' 
5. 12.26 B2 U2 L2 B L2 B F L2 F' R2 L' D L' B2 U B F' L D' 
6. 12.99 R' F L' B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B D' R2 B' D' F U' 
7. 16.48 F2 U2 D2 F' U' F2 L D' F B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
8. 11.72 B D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F' U' L R' U F L2 D U' R' 
9. 12.83 U2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R D' U F' L B2 D R F' L 
10. (19.92) F' L2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B L' D B U' L U2 L2 B R2 B' 
11. 15.44 F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U B2 L B R2 U2 B2 R B' U 
12. 13.29 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L U F L B F L D'



And I won the gift card from the weekly competition


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 18, 2022)

You are already faster then me and I started in February of 2021, and I have an average of 25 seconds.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 18, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> You are already faster then me and I started in February of 2021, and I have an average of 25 seconds.


Everyone improves at their own pace. 
This doesn't mean you won't reach sub-15/sub-10/whatever your goal is. 
Happy cubing!


----------



## AJT17 (Jan 18, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Everyone improves at their own pace.
> This doesn't mean you won't reach sub-15/sub-10/whatever your goal is.
> Happy cubing!


yeah, right now i just want to get to sub 20 seconds before the end of the year, and I do believe that is easily within my reach.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm reaching sub-16!
15.73 ao100 PB
15.92 ao200 PB
Also a 15.00 PB ao25, almost sub-15!

But there were sub-10 fails as well . In particular I got an incredibly lucky 10.67: accidental XXcross into 1 free pair and average last pair, OLL skip and Gd perm. Unfortunately I locked up a lot on that G perm and did unnecessary rotations.


----------



## Garf (Jan 19, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I'm reaching sub-16!
> 15.73 ao100 PB
> 15.92 ao200 PB
> Also a 15.00 PB ao25, almost sub-15!
> ...


A double x cross and a OLL skip? Dang, that must've been a good scramble.
I suggest trying to predict first pair/getting good at recognizing f2l cases and knowing how it affects the cube later on in the solve.
This takes a TON of slow-solving and paying attention to the littlest of details, but in the end, I think sub-10 solves will come a lot more easily.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> A double x cross and a OLL skip? Dang, that must've been a good scramble.
> I suggest trying to predict first pair/getting good at recognizing f2l cases and knowing how it affects the cube later on in the solve.
> This takes a TON of slow-solving and paying attention to the littlest of details, but in the end, I think sub-10 solves will come a lot more easily.


Thank you for the advice!
I still have to work on some f2l cases that I do inefficiently. Then I want to work on lookahead (when I'm sub-15 approximately) 
Should I work on predicting first pair before or after lookahead?


----------



## Garf (Jan 19, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Thank you for the advice!
> I still have to work on some f2l cases that I do inefficiently. Then I want to work on lookahead (when I'm sub-15 approximately)
> Should I work on predicting first pair before or after lookahead?


After F2L lookahead. Predicting 1st pair is a look-ahead, but it is the hardest type of look-ahead to do before/after sub-10. You have to know how your cross solutions affect the F2L pairs, and also how F2L pairs affect the cube as you solve them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 20, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I'm reaching sub-16!
> 15.73 ao100 PB
> 15.92 ao200 PB
> Also a 15.00 PB ao25, almost sub-15!
> ...


Good improvement yo!


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 20, 2022)

I've been cubing for exactly 4 months (I started the 20th of September 2021), and here's what my progress look's like:
- I joined the forums after 1 month and one week, my average was 27
- sub-20 after 3 months and 1 week, just one day before 2022
- sub-16 now (from sub-20 to sub-16 in three weeks?!)

 4 months is a really long time for my standards, because I usually tend to quit something after a couple of months. Hoping not to quit in the next four months.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 23, 2022)

Today I got my first mean in 3BLD !!
Here is it: 7:44.16
1. 7:01.49 U' F D2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L' F' U L' U L' R' D Fw' 
2. 7:52.57 U F2 R' D' F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L' D' B F' L D U2 Fw Uw2 
3. 8:18.43 U2 L2 D R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 F2 B L F2 L2 U F2 D B' R U' L' Uw'

I also got a PB single: 
6:25.17 R L2 U' L F R' U2 B' L' U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 Uw

My memo is getting faster; I started writing my letter pairs, now the goal is sub-2 min memo.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 24, 2022)

Sub-15? EASY
PB in everything except for single and ao5 (come on I should have a sub-10).

PB mo3: 12.67
1. 12.94 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' R' D2 R' D F' U B' R2 F D2 R' B2 
2. 13.85 D2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 U L' R' D B' U' B2 U L2 R 
3. 11.21 F2 R' D2 R U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L F R' U L' B2 D2 B2 D' B2

PB ao12: 13.63
1. (12.12) F U F' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D B2 L B D B' 
2. 12.32 R' L F' B D' L' D B' U L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
3. 16.76 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 U' B2 F' D B' U2 R2 F2 U' R D 
4. (17.61) U B' R' L2 U R2 U' L' U' B2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U B 
5. 13.28 B' R' B R D2 F L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 D2 F2 R2 L' U2 D2 
6. 12.83 B' D2 L' U' F' L D L B2 D2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R' D' F' 
7. 15.24 R2 F' D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 D L2 F2 D L' F U B2 D' R F 
8. 13.84 R L2 F R' F' U2 D' L' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U 
9. 12.18 U' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 R D2 U2 R F' L2 B' L' R' B2 R' 
10. 13.04 D R B' R' U F' R2 U F L2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' 
11. 13.54 U' R U2 B2 R' F L' F U2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 B' L2 U' 
12. 13.23 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' B D' U2 F' R D2 L2 R' B'

PB ao25: 14.02
PB ao50: 14.48
PB ao100: 14.84, sub-15 

I'm not completely sub-15 though.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 26, 2022)

PB single in 3BLD: 4:28.33
Scramble: R D' L U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 B L F L' U' R' B Fw' Uw'

2 minutes improvement!


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 28, 2022)

FINALLY!!
My first sub-10!!!

9.58 

Reconstruction:

U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B L U R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 D R2 F2 U2 R2


y2 // inspection
D L F2 D' R' F R D' // Xcross
U' L U2 L' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R'U' // 4th pair
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
U // AUF


39STM / 9.58sec =4.07TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...r-_//_OLL
U_//_AUF&stage=pll&crosscolor=white )


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 29, 2022)

I just realised my PB is tied with Usain Bolt's 100m 


I have a 5-days break from school, so here's what I hope to do:
- finish learning full OLL (I currently know 32/57 cases)
- work on my F2L bad habits, in particular I'll try to rotate so that the solved slots are always at the back. Hopefully this will make look-ahead easier when I'll use it.
- learn M2 for 3BLD and continue to write my letter pairs
- learn how to do L2C (stands for last 2 centers right?) on 4x4 without doing random moves until I have 2 bars (yeah I always do so ). And I should pair edges in a smarter way (maybe learning 3-2-3 edge pairing?)
- stop writing this list because I have to do my homework


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 30, 2022)

New PB mo3: 12.16


Spoiler: mo3



1. 12.91 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' F U' R2 B U' L F2 D2 
2. 11.82 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R' B' R' D' B' L2 D F U2 
3. 11.75 B D' R U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F U R B2 D L2 U



PB ao5: 12.45


Spoiler: ao5



1. 11.82 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R' B' R' D' B' L2 D F U2 
2. 11.75 B D' R U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F U R B2 D L2 U 
3. 13.78 B D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' B' F' U2 L' R2 F U 
4. (14.99) D' L2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F D R D2 F' U' L R2 F 
5. (11.54) D R L U' F2 U2 B' L R2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' R



PB ao12: 13.52


Spoiler: ao12



1. 14.16 B' F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R F2 D2 U2 F U' B D2 B2 R' D' 
2. 13.37 R' B' U B2 L2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F' 
3. (17.14) L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U L' D2 L2 D R B U2 F2 
4. 12.80 B' D2 R B2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 R D2 B U' B2 L F2 U' B2 U2 
5. 16.44 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 B2 L B' L D' L' F' R' D2 U 
6. 12.91 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' F U' R2 B U' L F2 D2 
7. 11.82 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R' B' R' D' B' L2 D F U2 
8. 11.75 B D' R U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F U R B2 D L2 U 
9. 13.78 B D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' B' F' U2 L' R2 F U 
10. 14.99 D' L2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F D R D2 F' U' L R2 F 
11. (11.54) D R L U' F2 U2 B' L R2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' R 
12. 13.18 D2 R F2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' R' D' B' R2 B' L F' L D' L'



Finally, after an entire week, I got a PB ao100: 14.73, and I think I am sub-15. It took me 5100 solves to go from sub-20 to sub-15 (a little more than a month), so now I think I'll start a new session on csTimer.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 1, 2022)

Another sub-10!
9.97

Scramble: B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' U F U R F L2 U2 B R F D2

Reconstruction:
y' // inspection
L F' R' D L // cross
y U L' U' L2 U L' // pair 1
U R U2 R' r' U' R U M' // pair 2
U L' U L // pair 3
R U R' U' R U R' U' // pair 4
(F R U R' U' F') U' (R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R') // 2-look OLL
// PLL skip

48STM /9.97=4.81TPS


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 1, 2022)

12 OLLs left to go! (Dots and awkward shapes). Recognition is still slow though.
I learned M2 for 3BLD, but I need to practice tracing for a higher success rate, and I need to finish the letter pairs; with this I'll probably become the BLD god.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 5, 2022)

I finished learning all the OLLs!! Now I think I'll work on recognition and drill them. Unfortunately, as I was learning new algs, my average was a bit higher (it's normal though) but it's rapidly going down.

I'm working on an Excel sheet with PBs, PLLs, letter pairs,...


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 6, 2022)

I managed to get back to my sub-15 avg, with a 14.62 PB ao100. I realised that I need to plan the whole cross every single time before working on look-ahead, so I'll try to do that. 

I wanted to do some 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4, and i thought: why not together? So I did some 234 relays with sub-2 minutes avg. I noticed that my 2x2 and 3x3 splits were slower that my average but 4x4 was average, so probably I need to work on 4x4 inspection (because in relays there is not so much inspection, and this causes the splits to be slower than average, but if the 4x4 was average, it wasn't affected by the lack of inspection. Can this be true?)

I didn't practice 4x4 in the past weeks, but got some PBs anyway: a 1:24.90 mo3 and a 1:28.12 ao5.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 9, 2022)

Incredible PB in 4x4!! 12 seconds improvement, 1:07.97!!
1 move F2C, very easy cross edge pairing and centers, a lot of already paired adges and one free pair durng F2L. this solve cuold have been a lot better, but I couldn't believe what I was seeing (too much luck) so I paused a lot.

And after that I got other sub-PBs (the old one), so: 
1:20.54 mo3
1:22.78 ao5
1:27.29 ao12
Now I like 4x4 a lot, I'll practice it more.


I also did my forth ever session on 2x2 (eheh I don't do it so often) and I brought my global average from 6.5 to 5 seconds, with lots of PBs:
2.95 mo3
3.37 ao5
4.31 ao12
5.10 ao100
Single is still 1.74, I was hoping for a random 4-mover to magically show up, but nothing.


Slow improvement from 3x3: 14.53 ao100 PB
Also PB mo3: 11.77


3BLD: I did nothing


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 12, 2022)

I didn't cube at all last three days, but I did today. Finally a PB ao12: 13.32
14.94
14.14
13.56
14.23
12.50
12.32
(11.19)
15.22
(16.06)
11.26
12.96
12.09

And PB ao25: 13.75 (first time sub-14)
PB ao100: 14.32, sub-14 is coming!


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 14, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I didn't cube at all last three days, but I did today. Finally a PB ao12: 13.32
> 14.94
> 14.14
> 13.56
> ...


bro you are speedruning cube speedrunning


..that sentence makes sense right?


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 14, 2022)

New PBs in 3x3 hehe


Spoiler: 12.39 PB ao5



13.64
(10.67)
(17.18)
10.79
12.75





Spoiler: 13.29 PB ao12



11.58
13.44
13.94
14.16
14.52
13.06
14.90
12.84
13.64
(10.67)
(17.18)
10.79


and a decent 14.25 ao100 
And a 9.93 full-step PB2, my first full-step sub-10. I'm feeling the improvement, I'm getting more and more sub-13s.
Now it's finally time to work on Look-ahead : I don't even know where to start, but I guess I'll do something.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 17, 2022)

Look-ahead is so satisfying! And the feeling when you don't pause throught the entire solve!
I'm doing untimed solves trying not to pause at all, but also timed solves where I turn slower than usual solves but faster than the untimed solves. In timed solves I average 0.5 seconds slower than usual (usual=my average before I started working on look-ahead).
Some good solves I got while practicing look-ahead:
9.63 full-step single (0.05 away from PB)
10.79 LL skip (34 moves)
So the question is: Is this kind of practice (with good f2l habits) enough to improve quickly at look-ahead? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 18, 2022)

Slow solves I would say are good for general lookahead improvement, but you might want to do targeted practice to improve lookahead in specific areas. For example, drilling F2L case recognition from all angles will help with F2L lookahead (so for example recognizing cases where an edge is in a back slot without having to rotate the cube)
Another good thing to work on is 2-sided PLL recognition (and to some extent 2-sided OLL recognition). This prevents unnecessary AUFs and can help shave off some time from your last layer
The other big step I can think of is planning cross + first pair in inspection - usually this is a lot better with untimed solves because you have unlimited time to figure out where your first pair will end up. This will help save time at the start of your solve and allow a smooth transition between the first pair and the rest of your F2L


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 20, 2022)

Wow

9.57 3x3 PB single by 0.01 (which is ridiculous)
Here is the recon:

F U L B2 L U2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 L' B2 R2 D' F R' U2 B2 D' U'


y' // inspection
U' R' (F B') L D // cross
R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 1st & 2nd pairs
U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL


57STM / 9.57sec =5.96TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb..._U_R-_F-_U__//_PLL&stage=pll&crosscolor=white )



The interesting about this solve is that it is full-step and it isn't as lucky as you would espect from a PB single. I'm especially proud of that cancellation between pair 1 and pair 2, thank to the power of look-ahead. In fact, this is probably my best solve ever, not only because of the time, but look-ahead was incredible, with almost 6 TPS (which I think is TPS PB)


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 20, 2022)

I just noticed that if I had inserted the 3rd pair with L U2 L' and solved last pair it would have given me an OLL skip and F perm, but that's ok, I probably would have locked up on that F perm.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 22, 2022)

Beat this.
24 PBs in one day (2 days ago):
3x3: single, mo3, ao5, ao12, ao25, ao50, ao100, ao200, ao500, ao1000
2x2: ao12, ao25, ao50, ao100, ao200, ao500
4x4: single, mo3, ao5, ao12, ao25, ao50, ao100, ao200

I'm very happy with my sub-12 (11.99) 3x3 ao5 and sub-14 (13.99) ao100.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 27, 2022)

PB everything on 3x3 today:

9.11 PB single


Spoiler: Reconstruction



D L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U L D L' F2 D' B L' R B D


L D R' D2 R' D2 // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' y U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' F' R U R U' R' F // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL


58STM / 9.11sec =6.37TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...R2_U-_R-_U__//_PLL&stage=pll&crosscolor=white )

Fun fact: I actually broke my PB single twice today, the first time with a 9.54 full-step.



11.37 PB mo3


Spoiler: Times



1. 12.09 
2. 11.51 
3. 10.52



11.93 PB ao5


Spoiler: Times



1. 12.20 
2. (14.89) 
3. 12.09 
4. 11.51
5. (10.52)



12.39 PB ao12


Spoiler: Times



1. 11.20 
2. 12.31 
3. 11.97 
4. 14.38 
5. 12.82 
6. 12.66 
7. 12.75 
8. (10.91) 
9. 11.57 
10. (15.14) 
11. 12.99
12. 11.25



12.91 PB ao25
13.29 PB ao50

13.55 PB ao100
I can now say that I average 13, and I got 4 sub-10s today: 9.79, 9.54, 9.30, 9.11.
During the last month, my practice hasn't been consistent: I cube a lot at the weekend and I do almost nothing on the other days of the week. This is because I've got lots of things to do (piano, athletics, math olympiad, school, ...) and I don't usually find the time for cubing, BUT I discovered that if I study/do math exercises/... more at the weekend, I can cube just a little on the other days. And this should also benefit cubing, since practicing 4 hours 2 days a week is worse than practicing half an hour every day (and a little bit more on saturday and sunday).


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 28, 2022)

PB ao5!
*11.66*

Times:
1. 12.28 R F L' U R2 U L U L' U2 F' R2 F L2 F L2 B'
2. (16.52) L D2 F' L2 F R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B L2 D2 U' F' R2 F
3. 11.45 F' D' L2 U R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 U' F R' F2 D' R F2 U2 R
4. 11.26 U2 L' D2 R2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B2 L' D' U' L B' F' D'
5. (11.21) D' F2 D L2 D' U' F2 R2 U' L2 R U' B' D2 R D' B' F R2


And PB mo3!
*11.31*

Times:
1. 11.45 F' D' L2 U R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 U' F R' F2 D' R F2 U2 R 
2. 11.26 U2 L' D2 R2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B2 L' D' U' L B' F' D' 
3. 11.21 D' F2 D L2 D' U' F2 R2 U' L2 R U' B' D2 R D' B' F R2


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 6, 2022)

More PBs today!

PB mo3: 10.78


Spoiler: Times



9.30
11.77
11.28

the 9.30 was PB fail, since I locked up on last pair (which was a free pair) and did the OLL really slowly because I was tired, and got a PLL skip



PB ao5: 11.63


Spoiler: Times



(14.92)
(10.37)
12.36
11.29
11.25



PB ao12: 12.27 


Spoiler: Times



(14.29)
12.52
12.95
11.60
(11.01)
11.51
13.47
13.63
12.09
11.35
11.50
12.03



PB ao25: 12.62
PB ao50: 12.94

And a 13.07 PB ao100 which is great. I'm probably sub-13.5.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 6, 2022)

bro that is some fast improvment


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 7, 2022)

3x3 PB single!! *8.72*, first sub-9!



Spoiler: Reconstruction



R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' U' R2 B' F' U' R F' U


D R' B' F' L' // xcross
R U R' y' U L U L' // 2nd pair
F' U' F U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL


51STM / 8.72sec =5.85TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb..._U_R-_F-_U__//_PLL&stage=pll&crosscolor=white )


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 10, 2022)

Another PB single: *8.47 *
I was happy to beat the 8.72 because I was afraid that I had overinspected.
After that solve I got two PB fails in a row , that ended up being two low 11s, that gave me a 10.20 mo3 PB (could have been close to sub-9 at least) and a 11.59 ao5 PB (that could have been a low 10 average). In particular, the second PB fail was one of the luckiest solves I've ever got: 2/3 free pairs that I was able to look ahead to, OLL skip and H perm. Although I didn't look at the timer, I knew it was very fast (probably on pace to get a sub-8) and my hands were shaking so badly during H perm, so I messed up it. 


Spoiler: Times



10.20 mo3:
1. 8.47 L2 U2 B' R2 U F2 B R2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 B' R' 
2. 11.02 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D F' R' B D2 B2 U L2 D2 F 
3. 11.10 F R L' B' U' L2 U' R F B2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B

11.59 ao5: 
1. 12.65 D2 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D R2 D F2 U2 R' F2 U F' L U' L' R F 
2. (14.82) B L B2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B R' F D' R' B2 U' R' F2 
3. (8.47) L2 U2 B' R2 U F2 B R2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 B' R' 
4. 11.02 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D F' R' B D2 B2 U L2 D2 F 
5. 11.10 F R L' B' U' L2 U' R F B2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B





Spoiler: 8.47 reconstruction 



**PB yo!**

L2 U2 B' R2 U F2 B R2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 B' R'


y R D' F R' D F' D // cross
U L' U L U' L' U' L // pair 1
U2 R' U R // pair 2
U' L U2 L' U' y' R' U' R // pair 3
y' U' R U' R' // pair 4
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL


50STM / 8.47sec =5.9TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R_F-_U2_//_PLL )


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 10, 2022)

Do you plan your x-crosses or do they just happen?


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Do you plan your x-crosses or do they just happen?


Sometimes I plan them if it's easy and I see a fast way of doing them, but the Xcrosses in my PBs are never planned, because of course if I plan an Xcross I get a bad solve, and if I don't plan them, I get PBs.


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 12, 2022)

Damn.....seems like you improved very quick. Now I’m wondering if I too should have done a progression series like you. Do you have any tips on how to practice? I do only megaminx and I’m only at around a 2:15 average after starting in October


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 12, 2022)

DarthDK said:


> Damn.....seems like you improved very quick. Now I’m wondering if I too should have done a progression series like you. Do you have any tips on how to practice? I do only megaminx and I’m only at around a 2:15 average after starting in October


I don't have a megaminx and I know almost nothing about it. And I'm probably not the best person to ask how to practise because deliberate practice is like 10% or less of my practice. I just do lots of solves and on Sunday I always get a bunch of PBs.

Spamming solves is a great way to improve quickly, but once in a while you have to make sure you have good habits


----------



## gsingh (Mar 13, 2022)

how much do you practice per day?


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> how much do you practice per day?


 My practice depends on how many tests I have at school (usually 2/3 every day, but I've experienced 5-tests days ): from Monday to Friday I cannot cube so much (sometimes I can do 3 solves, sometimes I can practice for almost an hour), except for Saturdays and Sundays where I can practice for up to 3 hours a day.


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 21, 2022)

Sorry, I didn't update the thread last week, but I'm back with lots of PBs

Today I celebrate six months of cubing, which for me is probably the hobby that has lasted the most. It's not an important achievement, but let's see where I've arrived in the first 6 months of cubing:


I'm very happy with the sub-11 ao5


Spoiler: 10.67 ao5 (times)



10.61
10.77
10.62
(15.42)
(10.36)


My global average is close to 12.4, so I just need to cut 2.4 seconds to reach my big goal (being globally sub-10), how much is it going to take me? My prediction is ~2-3 months ().
I can still remember me struggling to do R2s and L2s six months ago (I don't know about you, but that was a real problem for me , I would always do either R or R3), but now my knowledge of the cube is pretty advanced.

Special thanks to those of you who liked my posts giving me motivation

I definitely didn't need a post like this


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 27, 2022)

PB single guys!!
8.19
D' B2 D' R U F2 U2 B' R' B2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F' 

Unfortunately, I don't remember the F2L, but I'm sure that I didn't miscramble. Anyway, it had a sune into PLL skip
I haven't been cubing so much this week, my global average is still 12.4


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 5, 2022)

Finally, PBs
My average had been 12.4 for two weeks, until yesterday I noticed that PB mode was off. I turned it on, and I began to average 11.9 (so now I'm almost sub-12 globally )

Now I get way more sub-10s, and I got two of them in a row, resulting in a sub-10 mo3!!


Spoiler: 9.53 mo3



1. 10.31 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L D' L2 U' R B R2 B D' 
2. 8.47 F U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 D B L F D' B D F' 
3. 9.80 B2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D B' R' D2 F D F' U L2


These times also gave me a 10.10 ao5 which is so incredibly close to sub-10 


Spoiler: 10.10 ao5



1. 10.31 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L D' L2 U' R B R2 B D' 
2. (8.47) F U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 D B L F D' B D F' 
3. 9.80 B2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D B' R' D2 F D F' U L2 
4. (13.68) D2 L U2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' D U F U' F' R' U B' U L' 
5. 10.19 U' B2 D F L' D' B R2 F U' B2 L2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2


Then I got a 11.02 PB ao12 and 11.9 ao100.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 5, 2022)

Sub 10 is definitely possible. Happy cubing


----------



## Tecknet (Apr 5, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> This is my progression thread, as you might have noticed from the title.
> Right now I average 20 seconds ( maybe I am sub-20) with CFOP, full PLL. That's not bad considering I started 3 months ago. My PBs are : 12.02 single; 16.45 ao5; 18.20 ao12.
> I hope to be sub 10 one day.
> 
> ...


Not bad considering you started 3 months ago!! I cubed back in in 2020 and restarted this Jan and I'm still stuck on a 45 average with a PB: of like 29.53. Damn thats some commitment.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 5, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Sorry, I didn't update the thread last week, but I'm back with lots of PBs
> 
> Today I celebrate six months of cubing, which for me is probably the hobby that has lasted the most. It's not an important achievement, but let's see where I've arrived in the first 6 months of cubing:
> View attachment 18896
> ...


Your progress is amazing!


----------



## PiKeeper (Apr 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey Bulkocuber how do you improve so fast??
> 
> I'm stuck at sub-14 sub-15 for almost an year now lol.
> I do get sub 13 solves a bit more frequently now, but my ao100 is still 12-13. Do you have any tips to improve faster?


I'll chime in with what I've heard from a lot of top cubers. The main way to improve is to find your weaknesses and then do targeted practice to fix them. Finding your weaknesses can be either through self-evaluation or recording yourself and getting other people's opinions.


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 10, 2022)

Wow, so many people writing on my progression thread , thank you @nigelthecuber @OtterCuber @Tecknet 



Imsoosm said:


> Hey Bulkocuber how do you improve so fast??
> 
> I'm stuck at sub-14 sub-15 for almost an year now lol.
> I do get sub 13 solves a bit more frequently now, but my ao100 is still 12-13. Do you have any tips to improve faster?


@PiKeeper is right, focusing on your weaknesses is really important if you want to improve quickly. I saw that you got your first sub-10 ao5, congrats, that's a huge accomplishment; my ao5 is still 10.10 but I am sub-12, so it seems like I'm a lot more consistent than you. Try fo figure out what's holding you back, what's making you get bad solves. I'll add a few tips that probably helped me:
- do not learn alg sets/techniques/etc too early. For instance, learning ZBLL can make you faster, but learning it now would be just an excuse not to practice your weaknesses. It's ok to learn a few easy cases but it's not the best way to shave off 1-2 seconds from your solves (not even all of your solves actually, because ZBLL requires the edges to be oriented). ZBLL is just an example, you could pick something else, but the point is that you can learn it whenever you want, but it would be better to learn it when you start noticing that not knowing it is somehow holding you back or when you are already really good at the other steps of the solve: I never learn things too early (actually, I wait too much sometimes).
- never stop learning new tricks. I'm not saying that you should learn something every single moment of your life and dream of new algorithms, but I'd recommend watching some random videos on YouTube and example solves from sub-0 cubers (woaj that's fast) every once in a while, and try not to learn too many things at once: learn a few tricks, keep those in mind and, most importantly, try to implement those in your solves as soon as you can. 
- this tip is more about motivation: find which conditions/days give you better times and do most of your timed solves those days, while you can do deliberate practice in the other days. For example, I noticed that I get PBs and solve better on Sundays, so I'll do lots of solves there.
- I think that many people underestimate the power of practice (solving the cube over and over): obviously you need to learn new things and fix your bad habits, but once you do that, you have to reinforce and practice those new things in order to be good at that (otherwise you'll be the random guy whose solutions are 30 moves but with no look-ahead and no recognition, and whose average isn't even sub-1 minute). I do a lot (a lot) of solves and not so much deliberate practice, that these day has been almost zero, in fact I should work on that, but I'll talk about it later. I don't know if doing more deliberate practice would help me more, I just know that doing lots of solves is working really well for me.

My main tips end here 






Now, PBs !!
I am now sub-12 on 3x3: my PB ao100 is 11.75 and my ao500 is now sub-12 too. Also, I got my first sub-11 ao12 together with other bigger average PBs


Spoiler: 10.87 ao12 PB



1. 9.83 L2 F U' L2 F2 U2 R F' D' R2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F2 
2. 11.55 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L D' F L B D B' F L2 
3. 12.64 D' U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R' B' L' F U' F' R' B2 L2 F2 
4. 11.77 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 U' B R' B' L2 U B U' R2 
5. 9.22 L' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F' R' U' B' U2 B2 R' F2 R2 
6. 10.85 D' B2 U R2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 R B' R F' U2 L' B F R2 
7. 10.59 U' L U2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U' L F R2 U2 L' D2 R 
8. (8.48) D' R' F2 D' F D' B U R U2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' B2 L U2 
9. (13.71) R F' L U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 D' L2 B L F' U' R' 
10. 10.70 U' B2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B U R2 B' L2 D2 B' R F 
11. 10.01 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U R F2 D L R2 U L2 U F 
12. 11.51 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 D' R D2 L' U' B F' D' B' F2


Some of you may be surprised by the event that I practiced this weekend: OH. Yes, @bulkocuber practiced OH. I found out that it is actually not that bad after all. The last time I had practiced it I was barely sub-1, but now I am sub-40, with a new PB single of 22.11 seconds (my first sub-30), which was very lucky. Obviously, I got PB ao5/12/25/50/... as well.
Since I didn't have enough PB , I did some solves on 4x4 and got other PBs, including a 1:04.27 single and a 1:15.38 ao5 (I can consider me sub-1:20).



Since I am getting closer and closer to sub-10 3x3, I want to practice effectively by working in these things:
- doing untimed solves to improve my look-ahead
- planning cross+1. I'll do this especially when the cross is relatively easy, because I find myself doing 2-3 seconds inspections sometimes, and that's just a waste of inspection.
- drilling algs, mostly those on which I lock up a lot, and, if necessary, change some of my OLL algs.
- maybe also learning two sided recognition for PLL, because I often take too much time recognising some PLLs.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 10, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> This is my progression thread, as you might have noticed from the title.
> Right now I average 20 seconds ( maybe I am sub-20) with CFOP, full PLL. That's not bad considering I started 3 months ago. My PBs are : 12.02 single; 16.45 ao5; 18.20 ao12.
> I hope to be sub 10 one day.
> 
> ...


wtf this is so relatable literally your pbs are like the same as mine


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 11, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Wow, so many people writing on my progression thread , thank you @nigelthecuber @OtterCuber @Tecknet
> 
> 
> @PiKeeper is right, focusing on your weaknesses is really important if you want to improve quickly. I saw that you got your first sub-10 ao5, congrats, that's a huge accomplishment; my ao5 is still 10.10 but I am sub-12, so it seems like I'm a lot more consistent than you. Try fo figure out what's holding you back, what's making you get bad solves. I'll add a few tips that probably helped me:
> ...


Thank you for your tips. I added them to my notebook.


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 13, 2022)

Yesterday I was able to get some big-averages PBs :
11.72 ao100
11.77 ao200
11.87 ao500
11.93 ao1000
Obviously there are larger averages but I don't really care about them.

I probably won't cube at all in the next few days, even though there are Easter holidays. The reason is that I'm taking part in a crazy math competition just for fun, which is 72 hours long (Yes, I wrote seventy two) and consists of 100 problems of increasing difficult (hence the name "One Hundred Problems"). I'm starting in ~10 minutes () and the competition will end in exactly three days (72 hours) from the start. Don't worry, I'll make sure I sleep enough, unlike some other competitors .


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 21, 2022)

Oops oops I forgot to update this thread.
I achieved some great things last week.

*First sub-10 average of 5! *(not 5 factorial)
Avg of 5: *9.96*
1. (11.20) F D' L2 U' R2 L2 F R L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 
2. (9.74) B' U R2 B2 D2 R F U2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 B' U 
3. 9.93 R' B2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 R2 D B2 F U B2 D B R U2 
4. 9.82 L D R B2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R B' D2 F2 R F L F 
5. 10.13 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 R' D' B R' U F' U L R F2

It was the first time getting three sub-10s in a row, and I almost got four of them. I don't remember if there were skips on the first four solves, but the 10.13 had a OLL skip.



Spoiler: 10.83 ao12 PB



1. 10.10 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L D2 B U R2 D F L F' 
2. 11.03 L' B' D F' R2 L2 D' R' F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L' D B2 
3. 12.24 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F' D U L' B2 R F2 D2 U2 
4. 11.13 D2 F L' U R F R B' D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 U B2 R2 D B' 
5. 11.33 L2 D' L F2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F' U2 R' F' L D U' F 
6. 9.93 D U2 L' F2 L' R2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 R' B' R' D' B U L U B2 
7. (13.64) U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R' B' D2 U L' F D B' R B2 
8. 10.66 B D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R D2 B' R2 D' B R' 
9. 11.67 D2 L' F L2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F D' B2 F L' B R2 F2 
10. (9.13) R L U2 D' B' R2 D' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' 
11. 10.57 D2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F R2 D R B' U R F2 D 
12. 9.67 R2 U2 R' U L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U B2 R' D' F' L2 B2 F U

3 sub-10s in this ao12, but I once got 5 sub-10s in the same average of 12; however, it wasn't a PB



Also new PB ao25: 11.14
And new PB ao50: 11.25

I was also happy to get my first sub-11.5 ao100, which is *11.49*. Now my global average is 11.5/11.6 and I'm currently working on look-ahead doing a lot of slow solves (trying to solve at the fastest speed that still allows me to do no pauses) and untimed solves (which I use especially to force good habits like solving back slots first).
Sometimes I practice my cross+1 planning my first pair in inspection, but that's not my main focus right now. Anyway, here's what I do (if you think this isn't the best way to do it, please tell me what I should do instead): I first look for a corner that, after the cross, will be in the U layer, prioritizing those who belong to back slots, then I'll look for the edge. Tracking the edge in my head isn't that hard, the corners are more difficult and it often takes a lot, but I know that this will improve with time and practice. 
At the same time, I'm making sure that my algs are ok, fixing some of them. For example, I learned the rotation V perm (RUFd gen) and I was already faster with it after five minutes.


I'm still doing OH and I'm now averaging ~32 seconds. Here are some PBs I was really happy to get:
26.72 mo3 PB


Spoiler: Mo3



1. 28.47 D' B L F2 D2 B D B2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 U' 
2. 29.13 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 L F U R' F2 D L' D F' 
3. 22.55 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 D F' R2 F2 L' F2 D' B U2 F2 L'


*My first sub-30 OH average of 5 *(which was actually sub-29): 28.98


Spoiler: Sub-30 ao5



1. 29.35 U' R D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' D R B F R' U F2 
2. (33.79) B' U2 D L2 F' B D' R' B' U2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 
3. 28.47 D' B L F2 D2 B D B2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 U' 
4. 29.13 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 L F U R' F2 D L' D F' 
5. (22.55) F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 D F' R2 F2 L' F2 D' B U2 F2 L'

The 22.55 was a fullstep PB2, which is really great since the fact that it was fullstep means that my TPS was higher than usual. My OH turning is getting better and butter lol.


Sub-32 ao12: 31.60


Spoiler: I'm so fast



1. 31.67 L2 U L2 D' B' D R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R 
2. 34.83 F D2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L F' D2 R D U B D2 F D' 
3. 34.55 L U B' U L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L B' U L2 R2 U2 L' 
4. 30.56 R L D2 F2 B L' U' L' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R' D2 R B2 F L' 
5. 29.35 U' R D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' D R B F R' U F2 
6. 33.79 B' U2 D L2 F' B D' R' B' U2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 
7. 28.47 D' B L F2 D2 B D B2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 U' 
8. 29.13 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 L F U R' F2 D L' D F' 
9. (22.55) F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 D F' R2 F2 L' F2 D' B U2 F2 L' 
10. (41.25) F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' D' L' D2 R B L2 F D' F 
11. 32.58 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 L' F' L' R' F L2 D2 R B' 
12. 31.06 F2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 F D2 B' D' B' U' B' L' F R U2 B R






The math competition went well, although my brain was exploding during the last day, because of the difficulty of the last 20 problems and because of me using brute force to solve combinatorics problems (don't do it. I know that it's bad, but I had time and really couldn't think of a method to solve them). It's impressive how fast some people were able to finish everything (~42 hours), but they're older than me (since there was no age limit) so I'm happy with what I've done.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 22, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Oops oops I forgot to update this thread.
> I achieved some great things last week.
> 
> *First sub-10 average of 5! *(not 5 factorial)
> ...


Wow, your AO25 has a small difference from your AO100. Guess I need to practice more to be more consistent.


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 23, 2022)

PB ao5! *9.94*


1. (9.12) U D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 R U' F D R2 U R2 B2 F' 
2. 10.22 U2 F' D R L B U L' U' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 
3. (13.06) R' L2 F' U D L' D' F' R2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 U 
4. 9.83 F' B' U L' B L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U F' D2 
5. 9.76 R D F U2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 R2 B' L2 D2 U R B2 F L B L2


Before the first solve of this average (9.12) I got a 9.99 that was a 9.3 fail since I didn't stop the timer, it would have been a 9.7 ao5 PB. At least I got a PB . 
I'm still averaging 11.6, but I haven't found a good day yet, and I feel like I'm capable of a 11.3 or even 11.2 ao100. Maybe tomorrow???


----------



## Lukz (Apr 23, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Today I did only 3x3 because I can't stop turning it, it's so satisfying: it's fast, so I can use better fingertricks and do some S move (it was painful without lube).
> As a result, new PBs!!
> 16.03 ao5 (I did PB ao5 3 times in 20 minutes)
> 17.31 ao12
> ...


I am only 12 so I feel very young XD


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> PB ao5! *9.94*
> 
> 
> 1. (9.12) U D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 R U' F D R2 U R2 B2 F'
> ...


Wow, nice!


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 25, 2022)

Weekly update: PBs (your weren't expecting that eh?)

Ao12 PB by 0.01 seconds: 10.82



Spoiler: PB



1. 10.34 U2 F' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 R D' U L U B' R U 
2. 11.12 B U' L U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 U' R' D B L2 R U 
3. 10.62 B R U' B2 L' U R2 B R' F2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' 
4. 11.16 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U2 F' L B' D' F' L2 
5. 11.96 D' B D' F U R' U L' U B R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 
6. 9.86 L' B2 R2 B U2 L2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 U' B D L F2 R2 F U' 
7. (12.34) D2 R D2 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D F D2 B L U' B' D2 R' 
8. 10.60 D F' L U B' L2 F U B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 D' R' F' 
9. 11.64 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F L2 R2 B R U R2 D' R B' F2 L2 
10. 10.37 R D F D' R2 L F2 D R' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 B2 R2 
11. (9.59) D L2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F U R B L' U L2 F D' L 
12. 10.52 R' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D' B2 R' D' F2 D2 F2 L

Only two sub-10s but still PB, I'm happy with this consistency.


This PB was done yesterday, and I had just activated PB mode but I had to go eating at a restaurant (Indian food ). Luckily, today I started a session with extremely good times, my average was ~11.1 but I didn't get to do many solves. Here are the PBs I got during that short session: 

Sub-11 ao25 : 10.91
11.08 ao50 PB
11.27 ao100 PB 
Here is the ao100:


Spoiler



1. 11.35 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 L D R F' D B D L' D' L 
2. 11.77 D' L2 U' F R' U2 B2 D' F' U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 
3. 11.95 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' F' D' R' B2 R2 B' L U L2 B2 
4. 10.34 U2 F' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 R D' U L U B' R U 
5. 11.12 B U' L U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 U' R' D B L2 R U 
6. 10.62 B R U' B2 L' U R2 B R' F2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' 
7. 11.16 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U2 F' L B' D' F' L2 
8. 11.96 D' B D' F U R' U L' U B R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 
9. 9.86 L' B2 R2 B U2 L2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 U' B D L F2 R2 F U' 
10. 12.34 D2 R D2 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D F D2 B L U' B' D2 R' 
11. 10.60 D F' L U B' L2 F U B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 D' R' F' 
12. 11.64 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F L2 R2 B R U R2 D' R B' F2 L2 
13. 10.37 R D F D' R2 L F2 D R' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 B2 R2 
14. (9.59) D L2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F U R B L' U L2 F D' L 
15. 10.52 R' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D' B2 R' D' F2 D2 F2 L 
16. 13.14 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U F' R B2 D R2 D' F D' L 
17. 10.77 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F' R D U2 B L2 B2 R U' 
18. (13.85) U R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' B L2 D L2 B2 F L U 
19. 11.11 B2 D' F' D B' U2 L' U' D2 R2 L' U2 D2 R U2 R' F2 U2 D2 R 
20. 12.50 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' L2 F' R' B D2 U' F2 D2 R 
21. 10.99 B R2 D R L B2 L2 D U2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L' 
22. 11.33 R2 U R' D' R2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' D' R B L D2 B 
23. (9.36) B2 D' U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L F2 U L D' L' F' D2 F' 
24. 11.40 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 F2 L U2 L R F R' D' U' L D R U' F2 
25. 10.93 U2 B' R' D2 F2 B D' B R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 R' 
26. 10.74 F' U F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U F2 R2 D F2 B' L D B F2 U' L F2 
27. 11.62 B R D' R2 B R L2 B' U' L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 
28. 10.08 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B' D B' D2 F' L F D2 B F2 
29. 11.28 D2 B2 D F R B R' U F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B 
30. 12.63 B2 L' F2 D2 L B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L2 B' U F' D L R B2 U' B2 
31. 12.04 F R2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 U' L F2 U2 L2 U L2 F R 
32. 10.72 R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 U L B L F2 U L' F R' 
33. 10.80 U' B L' B2 L' U F2 B' R U' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 
34. 11.87 B2 U' L' F2 L U2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F' L U L2 F' R B' 
35. 11.53 L D2 R U R D R B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F U2 R' 
36. 11.09 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 D' R B' D R2 U B' U R' 
37. 12.03 D2 F' D2 F R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B L U2 F D L' U' L U2 B 
38. 11.42 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 F R D' R B2 D2 R' D B' 
39. 10.96 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' L' D2 B2 F' L R U R B 
40. 10.72 R' U' L' D2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 U B2 L B 
41. 11.39 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 L D2 U' L D2 L2 R2 F' R' U B' 
42. 9.69 R L2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' R' F' U2 F R' D2 L 
43. 12.62 F' U R D' F' D B2 L' F D' L2 U R2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 
44. 10.24 D F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R' U F D B F2 U' F U 
45. (8.58) D' L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R B D B' U2 F' D R2 B F2 
46. 11.15 D2 B2 L2 B' D' R' F' D F' U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 
47. 11.11 F R' B' R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L U' L' F L' U2 F2 U' 
48. 10.36 R B D2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L F2 D2 B R D2 L' U B' D' 
49. 12.83 F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F' U R' D' R 
50. 10.34 L R2 U' L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U B2 D L' F' U R2 F' R' F2 D' 
51. 11.39 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' D2 R U' B' 
52. 10.42 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F L D F2 R' U B' R' F U 
53. 11.04 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U L' B' R B R' D 
54. 11.86 D' L2 D R L U R2 B2 U2 B D2 B D2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 L F 
55. 12.58 B' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R' B' D' L R B2 L' B 
56. 10.12 F D F U' B' U' R U L2 F' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B D 
57. 10.81 B2 U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 R U L F L U B2 U2 B 
58. (9.18) L' D2 F2 B2 U' L B U2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R B R2 
59. 11.73 F' U' B' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L F' L' B2 U B2 L2 
60. 10.01 R U2 R' D2 B2 R B2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R' B D U F U 
61. 11.26 D L2 D F' U L F B U F2 R' D2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 
62. 10.56 F L' U2 R' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R D R' F' L D2 B2 F' 
63. 12.85 L' F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' D' B' U2 F R F' L R 
64. 10.95 B F2 U B2 D' F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L' R U F' L R' U2 R B 
65. 13.01 U2 D R' F L' D' R U' L R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 
66. 11.15 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 F R2 F2 D' L B U' R' F 
67. 10.77 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B' F' L F U2 B2 L' F2 R' 
68. 10.73 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' L' F' U F D' B' L2 F' R2 U' 
69. 12.02 D2 B' D' F B' U2 L F' L' D F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 
70. 10.45 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 R U2 B U L2 B F' 
71. 11.47 F' U2 D' B2 L F2 D' F B2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 
72. 10.93 F' L' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L' U' B' U2 R' D F R2 
73. 11.76 R B D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L B2 F' U' B D' U2 F' 
74. 12.23 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F U' F D2 L' B F' R' U L' F2 
75. 11.99 R F' U F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' L' U B' D' R' U' L2 R' 
76. 12.37 L' U' F' R' L U L' D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F' L' 
77. (14.57) F L D B' L' B' L' B' R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 L' D' 
78. (9.53) U D2 B U2 L B2 U2 B D' B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R' 
79. 11.39 F' B' U' B L B' D' R U F' B' R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 L2 
80. 11.19 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F D B' U' R2 D B R' D' 
81. 12.36 R' F B' L B R U' R' U' F2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' 
82. 11.38 D' B' F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B L2 F' D2 L2 U R' 
83. (13.51) U F' B' U' B2 L F' D L' F2 U2 R U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L F2 
84. 10.32 B2 L R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 R D F' L2 R2 F' D 
85. 10.44 U' L' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 B' L D2 L' B' D' B2 
86. 10.22 U2 D2 L U' B2 R D R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R F' R2 
87. 11.27 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' D' L2 R F2 L2 D B U' F 
88. 11.01 L' R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' L' D2 F' L' F2 L' F' D 
89. 12.78 B2 L' B R' B2 D' B L R2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U' 
90. 10.77 L' F' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 D' B L' R U' B' F' L 
91. 10.17 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L F2 D' U' F R2 D R' B' 
92. 12.70 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' L F2 L' F2 U2 B L2 R2 
93. (14.27) F' B U2 R' D' L U2 R B' L D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 
94. 10.99 U R U' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F R' D' B R2 D' F R2 
95. 10.88 F L U' B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R U2 B L' D' R2 U L R 
96. 11.14 B D' L D2 R B' L' U B R' F2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L2 
97. (14.15) L' D' L2 F U' B L F L D' F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 
98. 11.35 U2 L B' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F2 R' F' L' U R' D2 L 
99. 11.77 F2 B' U2 L D' F2 B2 R U L2 U2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D 
100. 10.55 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 U F L D2 F2 L2 F' U R2 D' U





Also, I did a small session of 2x2 and it popped . But I did break a lot of PBs, from ao12 to ao500, but, more importantly, I finally broke my PB single with a 4-mover: *0.41*
(I don't have a stackmat but pick-up time is included) 

Lol I went from 1.74 to 0.41


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 26, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Weekly update: PBs (your weren't expecting that eh?)
> 
> Ao12 PB by 0.01 seconds: 10.82
> 
> ...


And you're getting ever so close to a sub-10 ao12, or even ao25. Also I would love it if cstimer gave me a 4 mover lol


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 26, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Weekly update: PBs (your weren't expecting that eh?)
> 
> Ao12 PB by 0.01 seconds: 10.82
> 
> ...


Btw did you do your solves with computer or an actual timer?


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Btw did you do your solves with computer or an actual timer?


I use csTimer on my phone and I only use my computer for 2x2 (so once a month ) because I find the phone more practical, since I can bring it with me wherever I want.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 26, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I use csTimer on my phone and I only use my computer for 2x2 (so once a month ) because I find the phone more practical, since I can bring it with me wherever I want.


Yay mobile gang! I can't bring my computer to school and phone is easier.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 26, 2022)

Same lol i use Cstimer on my phone


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 26, 2022)

New PB ao5: *9.77*

10.06 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U F U2 R' B' U' R B' R' F' D2 
2. (8.77) D2 F R' U' R2 L F' D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 L U R 
3. 9.35 U' D' R' B2 D2 F B2 R' B' U2 F2 U L2 U2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U 
4. (12.75) R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 F D' F R' U F' L F2 U F 
5. 9.91 U L B U' B' D2 B2 R' F' D2 F' U2 F' U2 F' R2 B U2 B' L2


New PB mo3: *9.38*

10.06 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U F U2 R' B' U' R B' R' F' D2 
2. 8.77 D2 F R' U' R2 L F' D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 L U R 
3. 9.35 U' D' R' B2 D2 F B2 R' B' U2 F2 U L2 U2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 27, 2022)

Sub-9 mo3 soon??


----------



## bulkocuber (May 2, 2022)

This is the most ridiculous solve I've ever got.

PB single: my first sub-8: *6.51 *

**woaj**

R U2 R B2 D F U' B' L' D2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 B2 R2 F2 D


y2 // inspection
F' R' D R2 F2 D' // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F' r U' r' F2 R U // OLL


30STM / 6.51sec =4.61TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...-_r-_F2_R_U_//_OLL&stage=pll&crosscolor=white )

How is it even possible?? 4 free pairs and PLL skip 
The TPS is bad but I think I would have messed up the solve going faster.
And it's funny because I used to think that having a PB of 7 seconds was ugly, and I actually skipped 7 seconds, going from 8.19 to 6.51


----------



## Garf (May 2, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> This is the most ridiculous solve I've ever got.
> 
> PB single: my first sub-8: *6.51 *
> 
> ...


noob my pb is faster than your pb Hey, congrats, man!
Sorry, don't take it too personally, man. that is a good solution. My PB had a LL skip, so I wouldn't consider it worthy compared to yours.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> noob my pb is faster than your pb Hey, congrats, man!
> Sorry, don't take it too personally, man. that is a good solution. My PB had a LL skip, so I wouldn't consider it worthy compared to yours.


Same, my PB had a sledgehammer into LL skip with U2 as auf.


----------



## bulkocuber (May 9, 2022)

Oh finally I have time to write this post. It's been a long week, with 3 math national finals (in teams) in just 4 days. Sadly, the organisers of one of the finals had a wrong answer to a problem, so when I gave the correct answer they counted it as a wrong answer. So my team and I spent time working to that problem and I was a bit disappointed because I had given two wrong answers (the second one was actually correct) to that problem. That question was actually our jolly problem (which means it was worth double the points for our team) so even though we placed ninth, I think we had the potential to win the final, if they had the right solution, especially because we were first in the first day (yeah the finals were divided in two days).

It's May, so it's difficult to find the time to cube and progress will obviously be slower, but not absent:


Spoiler: 11.16 ao100



Generato Da csTimer il 2022-05-09
avg su 100: 11.16

Lista Tempi:
1. 11.06 D F2 R' U2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 R B2 U R D2 R2 D F D2 B 
2. 9.96 F2 R F' B2 D' F' U R' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 
3. 10.79 R' B' L2 F L' D' F' U D' F2 R L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L B2 
4. 12.13 R D F' B' D L U2 B2 U F' L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 
5. 12.01 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' R' U2 B2 R' B2 R2 D' R F D B2 L' R2 D' 
6. 11.30 F L U' F U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 L U2 
7. 10.64 R2 F' L B R2 B' U' F' D2 F U2 F' R2 F' U2 B U2 D L 
8. 11.67 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 U R' U B R' U2 L2 R B' F' D 
9. (9.44) F' D2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 F D2 L2 B R' F' D' B U L' F R F' U2 
10. 10.66 L' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B U' L F R B2 D R2 
11. 10.83 L U L' U R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' F L2 U' L F' R2 B 
12. (7.86) D B2 U R2 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U F' D2 L R2 U' F' L D2 U2 
13. 10.76 U' F2 D U2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 F L' D U' L' U2 F2 L' U' 
14. 10.39 D' R B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B' L D' L' F' D2 R' F' 
15. 9.66 L' F' U' L U2 R' B' D' B' D F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 U' L2 
16. 10.43 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B R2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' L' B' F D F2 L2 F' 
17. 12.58 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D F' L D' B D' F U' B' F2 U2 
18. 12.49 U R' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 D F U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 L2 B' R2 D 
19. 9.66 R' D L D2 B2 U L' B' L D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 D2 
20. 11.45 L2 F R2 B' R2 D2 B2 F L2 B' L2 R B D' U' B' D2 U' L2 U2 
21. 11.32 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 R B' U R' D' B F' D2 R' F2 
22. 10.71 B' R D' R2 L2 F' U B' R' D2 L F2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L U 
23. 11.15 R' F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F U L' D' F U2 L' D' B2 
24. 12.40 F D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 L F D' U' R B2 L2 B' 
25. 11.23 B' R B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D L' D' B2 U' R' F' R2 D 
26. 10.34 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' F' D2 F R' D B' F' R' B2 
27. 10.93 B2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 B R B' L D U' F 
28. 9.68 L D2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D F L2 U R D' B L2 U2 F 
29. (14.16) R2 U' L' F' L' B L B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U2 F' L2 
30. 11.27 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L D2 L F R' F' L2 R2 U B R2 B2 
31. 11.21 L2 B' D' R' F2 U' R D2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B U B 
32. 10.93 U R' B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 R' D L2 F' L' R' U2 
33. 10.77 U2 L B' L2 D2 R' U' R2 F D2 F' B2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 F' L B2 
34. 13.12 U2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L F' D F U2 B L2 B2 R 
35. 9.98 D R L2 F U2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D' R2 F' L U L2 R 
36. 12.66 F2 R' D F' D' R2 F' U' B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L' U2 L U2 L2 
37. 11.19 U2 L' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D R' F2 D' R2 F' R' F2 U' B' 
38. 10.24 F' B2 U' L D L' D2 B R' L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 
39. 12.64 B D2 F' D' F' B R F2 L' B' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 
40. (13.58) B2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U R' F2 R2 D' U2 R' B U2 
41. 10.52 R' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 F' D2 U L' D2 R' B' D' R2 
42. 10.79 D2 F U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 F R F D' U L' F R D L2 
43. 10.70 L2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B' R' D2 F L D F L2 B' R 
44. 10.30 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 L' U F' D F D2 U2 L2 F 
45. (9.50) B D R L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' D2 U' L' F2 L2 R 
46. 10.68 R' U' R D' R2 D' L2 D B F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 
47. 11.91 F L2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 R F' D2 U' R' B' U' F 
48. 10.92 L D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 L B2 L' U B2 L U2 F D' 
49. 10.98 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' R' U2 R2 F R' U R2 B2 L2 R 
50. (13.72) R L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B U' L' F' U' R' D2 U2 R' U 
51. 10.32 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U' R' B' R B' F' L' B2 U 
52. 11.08 U R D L U' R L2 B' L' U2 F2 B D2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 B' L2 
53. 10.45 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 B U2 L' D' F D B D F D' 
54. 10.82 F' R2 U' R' U' L F' U L F2 U D R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 
55. 10.11 R2 U' L2 D U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L B2 R U2 F' U' L' D2 L' F 
56. 12.27 U2 F2 U' L' F' U2 D B R' B2 D2 L B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 R2 B2 F 
57. 10.92 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' U2 R B D F' U' F' R' 
58. 11.24 R B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L F' L2 B D2 L' 
59. 10.15 B2 L2 D2 U R2 D L2 F2 D R2 F U' R2 U F2 L B' R' D' U2 
60. 10.79 R B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 R' B' R U' L2 B' D2 F L U 
61. 12.95 U' B' D2 L2 D U F2 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 F U' B2 R' F L D' R 
62. 13.30 B' U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D U' F2 U' R' D' U B' L' R' F' R2 
63. 11.56 F R' U2 B D2 F' R2 F U2 F D2 B' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' D F 
64. (8.58) U F' D2 L2 B R' F' U R' U2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 B2 L2 D 
65. 13.35 L B L' U2 D L2 D F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 R 
66. (9.52) B2 L F2 U' R B' L' F U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 
67. 11.00 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' B' L R U' B R U F 
68. 11.60 D' B2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 U' B R2 F2 U2 L' F' R U2 
69. (13.57) U L2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' R' U B L2 B' L' R2 F L' 
70. 11.50 F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' R F R2 B' L' F2 R' F2 U F' 
71. 13.02 F L2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' U' L' F L B R U' F2 D 
72. 10.46 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D U' B' D L2 F' U F' U R' U 
73. 10.39 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 R F2 U2 R F D' U' R2 B 
74. 12.44 R2 B' U2 D F R2 B R2 L' U2 D2 F2 L F2 L F2 L F2 U' L2 
75. 11.50 L' U' R' L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 F' L' D R2 
76. 12.86 F' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 L B L' U2 R U B2 R F2 
77. 10.18 D' U2 L B2 L D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 B2 D B R F R D L 
78. 11.86 D' B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' U' L' B L2 R D 
79. 11.23 U2 R' U' F2 R B D' B2 R2 F U2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F D 
80. 10.89 D' B2 U2 B2 R B U' L' F2 R' L' U2 L2 F2 B' D2 
81. 11.98 F' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 D L' R D' F2 R2 F L D B' 
82. 10.35 U2 B' L B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 R B' D' U2 B D' U' R' 
83. 12.36 L2 F U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 L B' R B R' F2 U L' D F 
84. 11.07 L F L U F2 B L' U2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B D2 
85. 12.61 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' F' U' R' F2 U' B2 D B R B2 
86. 10.99 L F' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D B L' B' R' F' L2 D2 F' 
87. 10.80 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 F L' B' U L' R' D B R' F 
88. 10.77 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B U' F' L D2 U L D2 R' D B' 
89. 11.95 D R' B R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 L U L' U' B2 L' F D 
90. 9.78 R D B2 D R2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B L B' R D2 B U2 F L2 
91. 11.75 D2 R B U2 B U2 F2 L2 B' F' D2 F' D' L D2 F R' B L' 
92. 9.74 L' D F L2 D2 R D2 B L' B2 R2 L U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R U2 
93. (14.00) F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R B R2 D2 B2 F' L F R2 
94. 11.28 D2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 L' U R2 B' L2 U L D2 F2 U 
95. 10.14 F R U R' U B U B' R F2 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F' 
96. 10.49 F' D' B' U B2 U L' F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 B' D L 
97. 10.09 L2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 U F U' L D R' B U2 R' B2 
98. 10.27 U R' U' B2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R' D B' F R' D' R2 U 
99. 12.14 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' B R2 F2 D2 F2 
100. 10.53 R2 F R' U R' U2 D B' D R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L


I'm probably not going to get a sub-10 ao100 before the end of this school year (June 4th here), which was my ambitious goal, since becoming sub-10 in 8 months is quite difficult. I'm definitely going to get sub-10 before 9 months from when I started cubing, especially because I want to grind 3BLD in summer, not 3x3.


----------



## bulkocuber (May 16, 2022)

Weekly update! 
3x3 is going well again, I got several PBs:
9.14 mo3
9.54 ao5 
10.27 ao12
10.55 ao25
10.72 ao50
*10.77 ao100*
I'm going to re-lube my cube so I'll be even faster (hopefully)

I started doing 4x4 again and even though I haven't done so many solves yet, I'm now averaging 1:10, which is 10 seconds faster than what I used to average. In addition I got my first sub-1 (I think): 57.90
My solves are really bad in terms of efficiency so I'd better learn L2C and 3-2-3 edge pairing (I already know I'm not going to do it)

I'm closer than ever to sub-30 OH: 29.57 ao12 and 30.54 ao25 (small averages because I rarely do it now, despite it being quite enjoyable)


----------



## bulkocuber (May 18, 2022)

I am speed

*9.98* ao12

1. 10.18 D R2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R F D' B F2 U' B' D2 R2
2. 10.62 F' U R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 D' R B R' F
3. (11.99) D2 F D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R D2 B F' D' B' L'
4. 9.69 B L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 F R' U2 B' F U B' D2
5. 10.31 R' U2 R2 B D F2 U2 R U R2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R
6. 10.33 L D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 F R2 U' F' D L' R' B L2 D
7. 8.79 U D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B D' F' L' D B2 R' U B'
8. 10.42 D L D F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 R' D2 B D2 F2 R' D
9. 10.87 D2 L D F2 R2 F D' B D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 F2
10. 9.25 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U R' U2 L U R F L2 B U2
11. (8.39) F2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' D' F R2 F' D R B' U'
12. 9.35 U R2 L2 F' R' U F L2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R U L



I'm averaging 10.7


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 18, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I am speed
> 
> *9.98* ao12
> 
> ...


fast.
laughing MCking would be proud


----------



## bulkocuber (May 22, 2022)

...
Shock

*5.43 *3x3 single
Due to a very unfortunate accident, I don't have the scramble, not anymore. I accidentally deleted the solve from cstimer when I was making sure that it wasn't a miss-scramble (it wasn't, luckily). I clicked on "previous scramble" but it gave me a 2x2, which is really strange. It looks like csTimer doesn't want to cooperate .
Three cross pieces were already solved, so the cross was 2 moves. It set up a free pair in the back, then I did another easy pair in the back (F2L 19). Then two free pairs. OLL skip and A perm (probably Ab but I'm not sure)


----------



## bulkocuber (May 22, 2022)

It's obvious that I also got a MO3 PB with that single:

*8.51 mo3*

1. 9.71 U D' F U' L U' L' F' L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 L
2. 5.43 L F U2 D L' F B' R' U' D2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2
3. 10.40 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B U2 F D' F D' U' L2

The scramble for the 5.43 is not that one, because I just entered the time again


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> ...
> Shock
> 
> *5.43 *3x3 single
> ...


That happens when if your last solve was a 2x2 solve. For example, today I was doing some 2x2 when I suddenly wanted to do some 3x3. I switched the session, and then after I did a solve, I clicked last scramble, and it showed up the 2x2 scramble. If your last solve wasn't a 2x2, then I don't know why that happened.


----------



## bulkocuber (May 31, 2022)

Ok, time to update this thread, I was too lazy to do it.
I was able to activate 3x3 God mode, thus I got PBs:

First sub-9 average of 5, *8.89 ao5*


Spoiler: Times



1. 9.57 L2 R D2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U F R2 U F2 R U2 R' F' R 
2. 8.55 L' B' R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 D L F2 U R' F D U' 
3. (10.43) B2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 D' B F2 L B2 F' L2 D2 
4. (7.85) F' L B' L2 U B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 F 
5. 8.54 F L2 R2 B U2 B R2 B' U2 R2 B' F' R F2 R B2 F2 U B F' D'


Big improvement in ao12: *9.37 ao12*


Spoiler: Times



1. 9.69 D' L' B U2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' L' B D' L U F' U' 
2. 10.53 F' U2 F' D L' D' R U F' R U2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 L 
3. (12.46) F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L B L R U2 B2 U F2 
4. 8.62 F U2 B R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' B2 D2 F' D R B' 
5. 9.25 U2 L' U' F' D2 L2 F D' R2 L U2 L' B2 L U2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 B 
6. 8.93 D' R2 U' F2 B2 D F' R' L U2 F D2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 U2 
7. 9.69 D2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B' F' R2 U2 B R F' L F D2 R2 U' L2 R2 
8. 9.75 R2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D' L' U2 F2 D B2 L' U 
9. 9.08 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2 R' B' L2 B' D' R2 B L F D 
10. 10.07 D R2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 U' F R2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 U B2 
11. (7.92) R U' L U2 R B2 L' F R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 
12. 8.13 F2 R F D2 F L2 B F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L F' L2 B' D' F' U2

The last 5 times gave me a 8.99 ao5, my second ever sub-9 average


God mode = first sub-10 ao25: *9.87 ao25*


Spoiler: Times



1. 8.80 D' F' L2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' B R2 B' 
2. 9.05 B' R2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 L F2 R F2 D R2 B2 L D' F R B2 
3. 11.26 L' D' B2 U L B U' L2 U' D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 L' B2 
4. 9.98 F2 R' D' F' B U B' D F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B' L' 
5. 9.69 D' L' B U2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' L' B D' L U F' U' 
6. 10.53 F' U2 F' D L' D' R U F' R U2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 L 
7. (12.46) F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L B L R U2 B2 U F2 
8. 8.62 F U2 B R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' B2 D2 F' D R B' 
9. 9.25 U2 L' U' F' D2 L2 F D' R2 L U2 L' B2 L U2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 B 
10. 8.93 D' R2 U' F2 B2 D F' R' L U2 F D2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 U2 
11. 9.69 D2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B' F' R2 U2 B R F' L F D2 R2 U' L2 R2 
12. 9.75 R2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D' L' U2 F2 D B2 L' U 
13. 9.08 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2 R' B' L2 B' D' R2 B L F D 
14. 10.07 D R2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 U' F R2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 U B2 
15. (7.92) R U' L U2 R B2 L' F R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 
16. (8.13) F2 R F D2 F L2 B F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L F' L2 B' D' F' U2 
17. 9.91 B R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 F D2 B' D' B F' U2 R' U R2 U2 R 
18. (13.18) F D2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L' B' R2 U2 R' B2 F' 
19. 10.58 L2 U B' D' L' D R' D' F B2 R U2 L D2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 
20. 10.46 D L2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 F R' D R2 B2 L' D2 U' B2 
21. 11.00 L F R L B L D F' U' F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 F R2 
22. 10.27 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 L F D2 B2 L R2 B2 R' B U' 
23. 9.83 F D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' F' U2 B' L B2 U2 
24. 10.09 F B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U R F U' B L' U' R' F' 
25. 10.43 U L2 F' U' D L B U' B' R2 B' U2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 L'


ao50 is not sub-10 yet: 10.17

My ao100 PB is now 10.28 and I'm averaging 10.3 approximately. At this point I know I'll be sub-10 soon, therefore I just need to do solves. I won't be learning new alg-sets/techniques because that would slow down my improvement rate, even though I am perfectly aware of the fact that learning those things would be beneficial. However, I will when my global average is sub-10. My goal was to get sub-10 extremely quickly: I'm at exactly 8 months of cubing and I'm almost done. When I'm sub-10, I'll focus on fixing bad habits and becoming CN, but I'll focus mostly on 3BLD in summer (hopefully I'll be sub-9 on 3x3 when school starts again. I don't have goals for 3BLD because I don't know how fast I'll improve: my 3x3 progression has been incredibly fast but I don't know if the same will happen with 3BLD)


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm closer than ever to sub-10 !
I got my first ever sub-10 ao50 a few days ago and I managed to lower it to 9.92 :


Spoiler: PB 🐝



1. 9.71 B' L' U B2 R' U R' B' R' B' U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F B2 
2. (11.79) L2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 D L' R' F' D2 B D R2 B' 
3. 9.91 D2 B2 L U' F2 B L U' R F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 D2 
4. 10.00 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U F' L R F' L D' B L B2 D2 
5. 8.80 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F U2 F L2 U2 B D R B2 D U F' L' B2 R2 B2 
6. 9.31 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U L' D2 B2 F' L' D R2 U L2 D2 
7. 9.90 L' F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U L U' L' B' D B F' U' R' 
8. 10.94 U2 L' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B2 L R' D' F R' D' L2 
9. 9.28 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 L' B R' D2 B' F U' F2 L F2 
10. 10.90 R2 B' U' F2 L F D R D' B2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 
11. 10.48 U' L U L' F' U' B D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R D2 F2 L B2 D' 
12. 9.07 F' R2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 U' R' D2 B2 U' B U' L2 F2 
13. 9.52 B2 D' R2 D' U B2 L2 B2 D L2 R U F2 R' B' L U' F D2 R' 
14. (11.40) F R D F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 B' D R B' U' R' U L 
15. 9.05 D' B2 R2 B U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 L D2 B' R' 
16. 10.48 U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L U R U B' U B2 F D' L 
17. 9.19 F D R' D2 B2 L' F' D2 R U B2 U F2 R2 U D' B2 U' R2 U2 
18. 8.98 R' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R D2 F U L F' U' R 
19. 10.52 R' B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R F' U2 R D L2 B R' B2 
20. 10.57 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 L' R2 B2 U2 R U' F R U' L B' L' D F2 
21. 11.13 B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L B' R2 F L' U' L2 R D' F2 R' 
22. 9.13 D B L2 U D B D L' F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 R F2 L2 F' D2 
23. 10.74 U' F' B2 D2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 U L' U2 B L2 R2 D R2 U' 
24. 9.68 B R2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 R D' U2 F2 D' L B D' U 
25. 10.82 B2 L B U D2 F B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 D2 B U' 
26. 9.43 B D R U' F B R2 B L D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U 
27. 10.74 F' R' D2 U2 L2 B F R2 B' D2 F R2 D L U' L' D' L2 B 
28. 10.49 R' L' F U D' L F' R B' L F2 U2 L U2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R' 
29. 10.36 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L U2 L' F' D R' U F2 U' 
30. 11.03 F U2 R F2 D F D B2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 
31. 9.27 R' U2 R2 U B' U' L' F U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' F' 
32. 10.26 F' L F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' B F2 R B' F L U' 
33. 9.67 B U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D B' R' F2 D' U2 L' F D2 
34. 9.70 B' F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L' D2 B F' R D' B' R' B2 
35. (13.43) U' F' U B L B' R' L' B R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' 
36. (8.11) F2 R2 U2 D R' F' D R' F2 L2 U D B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
37. 9.15 F U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' L2 D' R U2 F2 D R 
38. (8.77) F2 R L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 L' F' R2 F2 D' F' L' D 
39. 9.38 U' L B2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' B U' R2 F D' B2 U L2 
40. (8.79) L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 D L' B D2 U' F R2 B2 U L2 U' 
41. 8.91 B2 U2 L D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B F2 R' B' D R' U2 
42. 11.39 D' R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 D' B' D2 F' L2 F2 D 
43. 8.97 R2 D B R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D F' L' R U2 B' D' 
44. 10.85 U' L2 B' D' B D' R' B L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R F2 
45. 9.41 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 F' U B2 D' R F' U' F' L' U2 
46. 9.71 U R2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 B' R2 F' U2 L B' L2 U B' L B2 L 
47. 10.16 B D2 L' D2 F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R2 U' B2 D F L' D2 F2 
48. 9.74 L F2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L' B D' B R' U2 R U 
49. 9.36 R' F' L D' L2 U' L U2 F B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 U 
50. 10.52 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R F2 L2 F L' D U2 F' D L B2 U


However, my ao100 PB is not sub-10 yet (10.05) , but I'm averaging 10.0-10.1 so I should be getting the sub-10 ao100 in a week at most .
Also, I'm getting 7s more frequently now 


zoo


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 12, 2022)

Guys...

I DID IT !!

*Sub-10 ao100*: 9.94
10.78, 9.98, 10.38, 10.57, 10.22, 9.95, 9.85, 10.86, 9.95, 10.24, 9.45, 11.73, 10.53, 8.75, 10.19, 9.02, 11.09, 9.45, 10.44, 10.38, 9.84, 9.68, 9.53, 8.82, 10.00, 9.83, 9.97, 10.54, 10.06, 10.55, (11.83), 8.81, 10.11, 9.47, 9.50, 11.13, 8.89, 9.89, 9.16, 10.64, 10.44, 9.29, 9.65, 9.42, 10.45, 11.14, 10.79, (8.32), 9.06, 9.51, 8.54, 9.34, 10.43, (12.94), (8.33), 9.30, 9.83, 9.75, (12.83), 9.66, 9.96, 8.83, 8.66, 10.27, 9.60, 9.40, 9.30, 10.63, (12.88), 9.97, 11.01, 9.66, 11.23, 10.15, 8.69, 10.41, 8.52, 9.59, 10.47, 9.41, 9.93, 11.24, (7.80), 9.74, 10.73, 9.51, 10.85, (13.00), 11.35, 9.55, 9.63, 9.95, 10.24, 10.03, (8.31), 9.42, (8.40), 9.45, 9.74, 10.49 
(thank you @Swagrid, I didn't know I could remove the scrambles without deleting them one by one)

I kept grinding after getting the 9.99 ao100 but I couldn't do many more solves (life exists) therefore my ao200 isn't sub-10 yet even though today's session mean was sub-10.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Good job!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Guys...
> 
> I DID IT !!
> 
> ...


How do you remove the scrambles I'm also curious


----------



## Timona (Jun 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How do you remove the scrambles I'm also curious


Settings > statistics> untick Print solving date and Print scrambles in Ststistics


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Finally a new PB average of 5!

8.72 ao5
Times: 8.61, 8.96, (10.28), 8.60, (8.24)
That's probably my first average with 3 counting 8s.

Global average: I'm barely sub-10: I got my ao100 PB down to 9.88 and I managed to get my ao200 under 10 seconds as well. With that taken into account, I would call myself sub-10 (because I don't remember my name ).

It's insane that I got sub-10 after just 8 months and a half of speedcubing, so I went over my progress (thank you @bulkocuber for creating this progression thread ) and here's a recap with all the time barriers I've broken and when:
*Sub-20*: _Dec 30, 2021 _After 3 months of cubing
*Sub-19*: _Jan 4, 2022 _5 days after becoming sub-20 LOL
*Sub-18*: _Jan 8, 2022 _Only 4 days this time
*Sub-17*: _Jan 10, 2022 _Ok this may look sus but I had just lubed the cube for the first time
*Sub-16*: _Jan 19, 2022 _At this point I started learning full OLL
*Sub-15*: _Jan 30, 2022 _One month to go from sub-20 to sub-15 wow
*Sub-14*: _Feb 27, 2022 _Oh How did my progress slow down so much?
*Sub-13*: _Mar 15, 2022 _I remember thatit felt so good to avg 12
*Sub-12*: _Apr 11, 2022 _Another important barrier; at this point I became very consistent
*Sub-11*: _May 17, 2022 _Do I still need to write the year??
*Sub-10*: _Today, Jun 13 _WOW, just wow. After 8 months and a half

It definitely felt a lot less than 8 months, thank you to all of you for being a fantastic community Just joking obviously there are also  and whatever you want NO, HUMANS DO NOT EXIST 

Now, what comes next? What will I do? Here's what I hope to achieve this summer: 
● Become CN on 3x3. I know it will be difficult and I don't even think it's fully worth it, but it seems fun and also will make me more consistent since I won't have to deal with bad crosses. We'll see how much it will take me to become color neutral (hopefully 1-2 to get all the other colors almost as fast as white)
● Learn 2-sided PLL recognition. It shouldn't be difficult but I want to improve my last layer because at the moment it is still not as good as you would expect from a sub-10 solver. However, I think that this might be beneficial because it means that I don't rely much on PLL patterns specific to white cross.
● Learn TUL ZBLL. I've already said that in my opinion COLL is not really worth it, in fact I'm more interested in learning ZBLL: T, U, L sets are the best ones so I'll try to learn those. (I have no clue how long it will take me actually)
● Grind 3BLD. I don't need to say much about this goal, 3 BLD is the coolest event.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 13, 2022)

How often have you practiced each day on average?


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 13, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> How often have you practiced each day on average?


1 hour and a half is probably a good guess of the average time, because there have been days when I could cube for 3 hours (more than 3 hours is too much for me, it would be tiring and would make me feel bad and guilty) and days when I couldn't even touch the cube (mostly because of sChOoL). 
I calculated that I've been doing 100 timed 3x3 solves a day on average during the last 6 months, and that's basically it because I rarely do something different than just spamming solves.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 20, 2022)

CN update:
- white average: 9.8
- yellow average: 10.5 (250 solves)
- green average: 12 (400 solves)
- blue average: 14 (20 solves)

I haven't touched orange or red. My goal is to keep practicing different colours separately until I get them all sub-12, then I'll decide whether to get them sub-11 separately or start doing a CN session.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 22, 2022)

Today I got a 5.79 full-step with a XXX-Cross (it was something like 5 moves ) followed by triple sexy F2L case, an OLL I don't remember and then H perm with no AUF.

With a 5.79 I couldn't miss the opportunity to break my MO3 PB, so I did it


Spoiler: 8.14 mo3



1. 5.79 L F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L' F U' B' R' B L R (not the real scramble because I accidentally did the solve in the green cross session)
2. 9.65 D' R' U' R' D' B2 R2 L U F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 B2
3. 8.98 R U B D' B2 D L2 B' L F R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2


+ Unexpected ao5 PB: 8.60


Spoiler: Blop



1. (5.79) L F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L' F U' B' R' B L R
2. (9.65) D' R' U' R' D' B2 R2 L U F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 B2
3. 8.98 R U B D' B2 D L2 B' L F R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2
4. 8.39 R' D' B2 U2 L U2 L B2 R U2 R' U2 R2 D' L' U2 F' L2 U L
5. 8.42 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 U2 D L2 B L D F U L F R'


This was all done with white cross because sometimes I just want to enjoy the only cross colour where I can look-ahead well. Now my ao100 PB (white cross) is 9.73

I improved a lot at green a blue crosses:
G: from high 12 (yesterday) to almost sub-12 (12.1 ao50 today)
B: from high 14 to almost sub-14, but I haven't done enough solves to determine my actual average.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 22, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Today I got a 5.79 full-step with a XXX-Cross (it was something like 5 moves ) followed by triple sexy F2L case, an OLL I don't remember and then H perm with no AUF.
> 
> With a 5.79 I couldn't miss the opportunity to break my MO3 PB, so I did it
> 
> ...


Must... not... feel... jealous.... aaaaaaaaa

In all seriousness, that has to be one of the luckiest scrambles ever, 5 ish move XXX-cross! In FMC, it's good to get to F2L-1 in about 12 moves or less, but you got there in 5.
And then easy recog pair 4, CP skip into AUFless PLL, that's a lot of luck.
And I still haven't gotten a single LL skip ever


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 28, 2022)

Averaging low 11 with green and almost sub-12 with blue. I started doing orange cross but it's a lot more confusing than the other colours, mostly because of the green pieces that distract me, and I average 16-18 with it (after 20 solves).

Yesterday I finally got my first 5x5 and mega (I had been waiting for them since May 15 (ish)). I'm still a noob but I'll learn how to properly solve them.


----------



## Timona (Jun 28, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Averaging low 11 with green and almost sub-12 with blue. I started doing orange cross but it's a lot more confusing than the other colours, mostly because of the green pieces that distract me, and I average 16-18 with it (after 20 solves).
> 
> Yesterday I finally got my first 5x5 and mega (I had been waiting for them since May 15 (ish)). I'm still a noob but I'll learn how to properly solve them.


Road to sub 1 Megaminx?


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Road to sub 1 Megaminx?


Nah I don't think I'll want to grind mega. I'm more into 3x3 and BLD, but I also want to get better at big cubes (not this summer tho).


----------



## Timona (Jul 1, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> ao12 PBstop bro
> 
> Time list:
> 1. 8.44
> ...



I feel you. 3x3 gets boring after a while


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 11, 2022)

I've been doing 3BLD (3BaLD) and I learnt M2 for edges (now I use M2/OP). My first solves were in the 7-9 minutes range but I'm averaging 3 minutes now. Here are my PBs:
Single: 3:04.06
mo3: 4:01.46
ao5: 4:16.11

I also got a 3x3 PB3 which happened to be my full-step PB:
6.17 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 L U2 R2 B U2 B U' R D B'



z2 // inspection 
D R2 F2 D' R' // cross
R U R' // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U2 R d' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2


48STM / 6.17sec =7.78TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...LL
U_R-_U-_R_U_D-_R2_U_R-_U_R_U-_R_U-_R2_D_U2 )
I missed some easy cancellations but I'm ok with the 7.78 TPS.
Then I got my TPS PB: 71 moves in 8.45 giving me 8.40 TPS. Unfortunately I don't remember the reconstruction anymore.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm still grinding 3BLD 
I got a 2:34.75 [1:30.13] PB single on a pretty lucky scramble but as soon as I started the solve, my grandma turned on the TV and background noises made it more difficult to focus. It's still a good solve. The next scramble was crazy, here is it: 
R2 L' F' B' D' F' L' B D' L U2 R' B2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 Fw Uw2
My memo was sub-50 and my execution was around 1:05. However, I messed up a set up move during corners and I DNFed the solve .

I have also a new PB mean: 2:52.16
(If my next solve is a success I'll probably get a PB ao5, hopefully sub-3)

I'm sub-3 and my splits are approximately 1:30/1:20. There's room for improvement, especially in corner memo, because I don't have a letter pair list yet. 
At the moment I'm using M2/OP but I'll soon start learning 3-style corners (I won't rush it, I'll just learn some commutators every day and by the time I'll be very very good at OP corners, I'll know 3-style corners.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 14, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> (If my next solve is a success I'll probably get a PB ao5, hopefully sub-3)


I got a 2:09 and the PB ao5, but I kept rolling it and ~10 solves after that I got a 2:33.88 MO3 and ao5 PB (both have the same time LoL)

here is it: 
1. 2:32.25=1:11.56+1:20.68 D' B D2 L' B2 D' R' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F' D2 Fw Uw 
2. 2:27.52=1:12.95+1:14.57 L F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 B' D' U B2 R2 F L' R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 
3. 2:41.87=59.42+1:42.45 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R' B' L R2 D L' B' L U2 L2 Rw2 Uw' 
4. (3:25.18=1:35.58+1:49.60) L2 F' D R2 D L U L' B2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R D F Uw2 
5. (2:00.15=1:00.05+1:00.10) L' B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U L D2 U' B U' B2 D F2 Fw Uw'


Solve 5 is now my PB single and it is the saddest solve ever with a time of 2:00, memo in 1:00 and exec in 1:00


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 16, 2022)

*New PBs*

1:52.52 single
2:10.23 mo3 
2:11.06 ao5
2:15.87 ao12 (whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat)

Come on I want to be sub-2 (no I actually want to be sub-20)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 16, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> *New PBs*
> 
> 1:52.52 single
> 2:10.23 mo3
> ...


what event?
EDIT: 3bld?


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what event?
> EDIT: 3bld?


3BLD. I'm focusing on that at the moment, even though sometimes I do some 3x3 (still working on colour neutrality)


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 1, 2022)

I've been on vacation for 2 weeks and I couldn't do 3BLD because of the lack of time and ideal conditions (silence). Therefore I've been doing random 3x3 solves as that was the only thing I could do. 
These are my PBs with white cross (the single is 5.43 but it's in a different session):

However, I said that I wanted to be CN and I've not been doing it as much as I should have done. So I'll start to practice it more seriously. 
Here's what I hope to do: I'll start grinding yellow cross until I'm dual CN (or very close to it), then I'll do the same with green and blue. i don't want to be CN and always do CN solves like almost every other CN cuber: I want to be dual CN but at the same time be able to get the same times with the other cross colours (at least when the scramble is easy) so that I can have great look ahead, piece familiarity and I can take advantage of easy crosses. This is what Tymon does and I believe it's the best type of CN. (No other cuber come to my mind but there are definitely more people that do this).
I'll do a CN average of 100 every week to track my progress. 

The PBs I showed you were from the first days of this vacation but I somehow got worst and I'm not even sub-10 sometimes. It's weird but probably it's just because I've been cubing in the bus and it's not very comfortable. 

Here's my first ever CN ao100: 
ao100: *13.89*
13.06, 14.54, 13.00, 15.04, 14.60, 10.28, 14.17, 13.35, 15.16, 16.01, 16.55, 12.38, 13.87, 12.90, 14.78, 17.72, 13.03, 14.40, 12.37, 11.21, 13.16, 13.97, 11.12, 15.74, 11.91, 17.73, 14.35, 14.36, 15.37, 11.94, 16.65, 15.88, 12.16, 13.05, 12.19, 10.22, 11.92, (8.86), 12.88, 14.91, 15.09, 12.97, 12.95, 13.42, 12.35, 12.75, 12.60, 15.87, 13.48, 14.67, 14.67, 18.24, (9.51), 12.23, 11.36, 13.32, 12.76, 15.03, (9.98), (19.07), 10.27, 11.59, 17.94, 13.33, 14.73, 10.55, 18.25, 15.67, 12.26, 11.31, 18.17, 14.18, 10.81, (19.99), 11.48, 14.95, 13.97, 13.97, 13.71, 12.20, 15.99, 15.52, 14.17, (19.96), 14.35, (10.10), 14.57, 17.59, 12.04, (10.11), (18.88), (18.68), 17.28, 12.86, 14.36, 13.72, 13.72, 13.15, 16.34, 13.09

This average was really bad, I was hoping to get a sub-13 average since the first ao50 was close to that, but the final ao25 was full of bad solves. I'll definitely beat that next week.


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I've been on vacation for 2 weeks and I couldn't do 3BLD because of the lack of time and ideal conditions (silence). Therefore I've been doing random 3x3 solves as that was the only thing I could do.
> These are my PBs with white cross (the single is 5.43 but it's in a different session):
> View attachment 20196
> However, I said that I wanted to be CN and I've not been doing it as much as I should have done. So I'll start to practice it more seriously.
> ...


I'm pretty surprised that ur not dual CN already, its really easy since you need the same F2L pieces, all that's different is the LL colour


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm pretty surprised that ur not dual CN already, its really easy since you need the same F2L pieces, all that's different is the LL colour


I'm almost dual CN, I can get the same times but sometimes I pause if I can't see any pieces and those pauses are longer for yellow than for white. I need to do more solves to fix that.


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 10, 2022)

I quit cubing


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 10, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I quit cubing


Why?


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 10, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Why?


Because I don't know how I would benefit from it. I have to focus on more important things.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 10, 2022)

All the best with the other things you have to focus on! I see you improved very quickly in cubing and i know you can do it for all the other stuff too. Good luck!


----------

